# Anyone have the Oberon ipad cover?



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I think my husband may be getting me an ipad for Christmas so I am doing some preliminary window shopping. I love my Oberon for the K3 and the ipad cover looks very nice and functional also, but a little pricey. Anyone have it that can tell us about it...how is it to type with, is it heavy, worth the money?


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I like the quality of the Oberon but it is heavy. I usually use it while sitting on the couch and it's in my lap.  I don't like the string option to make it fold back into a stand.  It's too wobbly.  I don't think I would invest in it again.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

We have two iPads, and, therefore, two Oberons.  (Funny, but we never made a similar investment for any of the Kindles, preferring to have all of them in M-edge covers.). 

Anyway, we do like the Oberona for the iPads...feel it gives them a further level of protection.  Also, since we carry them with us pretty much everywhere, we like the fact that with the Oberons they pretty much look like planning calendars.

They do add quite a bit of weight...something I particularly notice, as I am a heavy duty Kindle user.  I don't, however use the iPad for reading...more as an alternative to using a laptop...very nice for that.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I love my Oberon Kindle cases, but I didn't get an Oberon for my iPad.  Weight was definitely an issue.  I was able to find a nice leather case that adjusts to multiple angles.  When I ordered it, it was only $9.95 with no tax and no shipping, which is substantially less than an Oberon.


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

I have the Creekbed Maple cover for my iPad.  I really like it and am glad I spent the money.  It does add to the weight, but this doesn't bother me as I don't take my iPad outside of my home.  One thing to keep in mind is that one of the straps covers up the headphone jack, so if you want to use a headphone you'll have to push the strap away to uncover the jack.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

I just bought the Tree of Life one the other day. I had been looking around for a case for the past few weeks and I decided that I really wanted a leather one. I was very tempted by the Portenzo cases that look like Moleskines (http://shop.portenzo.com), but as both the leather Portenzo and Oberon cost about the same ($5 difference) and both cases have excellent reviews, aesthetics and drop protection became the deciding factor. Since the Oberon is crazy pretty and seems to offer a lot of drop protection, I went with it. Part of my reasoning, I admit, comes from the admiration I've always have for those gorgeous leather journals sold at Ren faires and at book stores, but as I never journaled all that much, I couldn't justify the purchase. My iPad, however, is my constant companion, so I figured it was finally time to get the "journal" that I always wanted. 

I'll post some pics when it arrives.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I have the navy Hokusai Wave for my ipad. I couldn't be happier with it. It does add some weight for sure - after all it's 3 layers of thick leather in some places. I tried a more expensive vaja case first and liked the Oberon much better.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I should add that I think it makes typing easier. Folding over the top creates a nice angle for you to type on.  No doubt it's worth the money. The quality is top notch.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the opinions, everyone. It is a lot of money so I'm happy to read what everyone thinks of the cover before I dive in. 

ScaryMerry...I'd love to see the pics when yours arrives.

JeffM....thanks for letting me know about the typing. That was one of the main questions I had about the cover.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Can anyone take pictures of it in the typing position and measure the height?  Eeyore, did you do that anywhere?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

*Corky,* I think you were the one who decided against the Saddleback cover because the leather tab breaks down over time and doesn't hold the position. I worried that the Oberon cover might do the same. The leather cover I have from Amazon is convertible. It can be adjusted to any angle. I also purchased a Wedge Pad which I love. When Kindle Gracie, gadgetgirl and I got our covers they were $9.95. They are $39.95 and worth that price.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Corky, I don't have an Oberon cover for my iPad. I do have one for my Kindle 2 US (Blue Dragonfly Pond) and love it. I didn't purchase an Oberon because I wasn't crazy about any of the patterns that were offered.

Best Wishes to all for a safe and healthy holiday season!


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Can anyone take pictures of it in the typing position and measure the height? Eeyore, did you do that anywhere?


I'll be sure to measure it when it arrives. I just got the shipping notice, so it should be here early next week (I got 3-day shipping).


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

I got my Oberon iPad cover today! There doesn't appear to be a thorough review of it on here , so I guess I'll write one! (These photos are mostly true to color, though a little bright due to flash.)

First impressions- so preeeeeeettyyyyyy.




























Beautiful, right? And it smells fantastic (though of course it does, it is leather, after all). The cover is tooled masterfully, creating a surface that's both hard and soft; hard in the places with hills and leaves, and soft along the spine where the tree trunk's smooth. The leather is stiff, which is a good thing. I dare not drop my iPad, but I have the feeling that if I did, my baby would emerge from the incident relatively unscathed. The bungee and pewter button closure system is solid, keeping the cover tightly closed.










The iPad is secured inside with four corners straps, three of leather and one a military-grade elastic bungee, and it is very tight.










I did the shake test over my couch, and no matter how hard I tried, my iPad wouldn't budge. I actually like this corner system a lot more in person than I thought I would. To those concerned, none of the straps cover up any of the buttons/ports/speakers. Perhaps a third of one of the end speaker holes is obscured, but it doesn't affect the sound in any way. Also, the case definitely adds some weight to the iPad, but not too much for the way I use the device, either on a table or in my lap. It makes it feel like a solid old book.

As for the various positions the stand offers, I'll start with the typing position. I _love_ the typing angle on this case. Much better than any of the other cases I've tried, and it works beautifully on both tables and on my lap.


















The Oberon iPad case also offers landscape and portrait standing positions. There's a string mechanism that hooks around the back to hold the case in the proper position:


























It's pretty solid, both in landscape:









And in portrait:









This case was $130, and honestly, the cost is the only negative I have for it. I feel like $100 would be a better price, but other than that, I'm pleased as punch. I chose not to attach my charm to the bungee like many Kindle Oberon cover owners have done, and opted instead to attach it to the standing position string. I really like it that way because it makes it look like a bookmark, though if you don't like the string, it can be pushed inside one of the side pockets that hold the plastic inserts.










I'll post more pics once I get my skin!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Very pretty, Merry, and a very thorough review!  Thanks!


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

skyblue said:


> Very pretty, Merry, and a very thorough review! Thanks!


Thank you! And I just added a bit about the weight, which looking at your previous post, was an issue for you.

"It definitely adds some weight to the iPad, but not too much for the way I use the device, either on a table or in my lap. It makes it feel like a solid old book."


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes, our electronic devices have squeezed out some "solid old books".  The Oberons help recreate that old world 'feel'.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just ordered one today for the new Ipad my other half bought me.  I ordered the bold Celtic design in fern.  I have a couple K2 covers, an organizer, couple card holders, a case for my Ipod touch, a small journal cover and a large journal cover.  I'm hoping to like the Ipad cover as much as I like all the other ones I have.  I haven't been disappointed yet.


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

I received an Oberon Tree of Life cover for my IPad for X-Mas. I love anything Oberon. 
I have many for my Kindle. It IS heavy but I like it like that.
I don't take my IPad out of the house just yet. I don't mind the heavy feeling.
I don't like folding it over because it has a lot of bulk to it, and the string thing is kinda a hassle.
I had a plain black leather magnetic cover for 2 months until I got the Oberon, I kinda had a feeling I was getting one for X-Mas..
Oberon is classy and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------

